# NIghtmare Playgrounds



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't had a lot of time to do the PR for us this year...but here are some pics of how the haunt is coming along.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=271530&id=158602778419&ref=mf

Vids will be very soon.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The walls look great. Is that a spark grid you're making with that metal mesh?


----------

